# Male Pekin attacking hens



## sandyc (Apr 30, 2013)

Male Peking is about 51/2 mo old and has reached sexual maturity about a mo ago. I have a female cresent duck as well same age and they mate but the male duck continues to harass the younger hens ... They are almost 4 mo old. I had to rescue one today as he chases them, jumps
on them and slams their heads to the ground. I want to get rid of him but should I get rid of both male and female or will female be okay without him and I can get another female. The female I have now is limping on one of her legs from injury from this male as well. 



on them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

He's just doing what comes natural, trying to reproduce. The pushing their heads down is normal for him to be able to balance. If you have a pool it will make mating easier and let injuries to the females. In the water the males will weight less and it gives the females some cushion. I would pick up 2 more females to add to the group if you keep the male. There needs to be a bigger female to male ratio otherwise the male with mate the female to death. If you get rid of the male your female will be lonely since ducks are very social. If you do get rid of the male I would get a couple females to add to the group. Or maybe you can get lucky and find someone who is looking for a male and will trade you an extra female.


----------



## sandyc (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I do have a pool and they use it quite often. My younger hens though are chickens and why is a duck attempting to mate with a chicken? The chickens look stressed out and are real jumpy. If I get another 1 or 2 female ducks, I'm hoping everyone will all get along


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

He's harassing the hens because he's well wanting more females  Although they are hens they are still flock members. He will figure out they are not compatible. In the mean time you could pen him in a different area.

I would suggest against only adding 1 duck. Its really hard on them to only add one, that's why I suggest a minimum of 2 when adding. Plus males really do need at least 3 females. But whatever works for you is fine too, I just wanted to warn you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

sandyc said:


> Yes I do have a pool and they use it quite often. My younger hens though are chickens and why is a duck attempting to mate with a chicken? The chickens look stressed out and are real jumpy. If I get another 1 or 2 female ducks, I'm hoping everyone will all get along


This happens in the absence of available hens of his own species...and, apparently you have no rooster to clean his little plow for him, so it will continue. A rooster will do the same to a hen duck if he doesn't have any hens of his own. It's a guy thing....


----------

